# DRAGO´s Photos



## hedibenbrahim (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## hedibenbrahim (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I love your first picture at the beach. Nice looks family you have  Are these the dogs you actively have? or are these just ones that ave passed through?


----------



## hedibenbrahim (Oct 5, 2012)

ames said:


> I love your first picture at the beach. Nice looks family you have  Are these the dogs you actively have? or are these just ones that ave passed through?


yes Amy... some I still have, other passed and sold some... I produced over 139 APBT puppies through many breeding.

I´m expecting some puppies soon.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what are those 139 puppys doing now ? Do you know where all of them are?


----------



## hedibenbrahim (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## hedibenbrahim (Oct 5, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> what are those 139 puppys doing now ? Do you know where all of them are?


Most of them in Tunisia... some in Libya and other in Algeria


----------



## hedibenbrahim (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## hedibenbrahim (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

Why are some missing ears?


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

What country are you from? BTW, the prong collars are inside out....


----------



## hedibenbrahim (Oct 5, 2012)

Dr.Duct_Mossburg said:


> Why are some missing ears?


not missing !!! cropped


----------



## hedibenbrahim (Oct 5, 2012)

HappyPuppy said:


> What country are you from? BTW, the prong collars are inside out....


don´t worry... not all the time... it just happened when I took these pic... I had to remove him from his place so that he wouldn´t pull hard on the leach.


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

very nice looking dogs!! thanks for the many pictures shared!! ;D


----------

